# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بچه ها از ثبت نام دانشگاه جا موندم :((((

## Morvarid80

گروه بندیمون کرده بودن نوبت من دیروز بوده که برم برای ثبت نام حضوری(مرحله‌ی غیر حضوری رو قبلا انجام دادم)   حالا امروز فهمیدم 

حالا چی میشه؟      دانشگاه فرهنگیان اهواز بودم    :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## Ellaa_A

هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته 
اگر غیر حضوری رو نمیرفتی ب منزله انصراف بود .

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> گروه بندیمون کرده بودن نوبت من دیروز بوده که برم برای ثبت نام حضوری(مرحله‌ی غیر حضوری رو قبلا انجام دادم)   حالا امروز فهمیدم 
> 
> حالا چی میشه؟      دانشگاه فرهنگیان اهواز بودم   (


خب الآن توی انجمن کسی کمکی نمیتونه بهت بکنه  :Yahoo (21): 

برو یه زنگی به دانشگاه بزن قضیه رو براشون بگو و یه روز دیگه برو تا کارت رو انجام بدن

----------


## Morvarid80

> خب الآن توی انجمن کسی کمکی نمیتونه بهت بکنه 
> 
> برو یه زنگی به دانشگاه بزن قضیه رو براشون بگو و یه روز دیگه برو تا کارت رو انجام بدن


مرسی    زدم جواب ندادن دیگه رفتن خونه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> مرسی    زدم جواب ندادن دیگه رفتن خونه


از بچه های هم دانشگاهیت هم یه پرس وجو کن....فردا هم به دانشگاه زنگ بزن

زیاد نگران نباش....کارای ثبت نام برای خیلی ها اینور اونور میشه ... با یکی دو روز دیر و زود شدن قرار نیست کسی رو از دانشگاه پرت کنن بیرون

----------


## Django

*اگه راه دور نیست پاشو برو بگو. بعید میدونم اذیتت کنن.
یه بهونه هم بتراشی که عالیه!*

----------


## Morvarid80

> از بچه های هم دانشگاهیت هم یه پرس وجو کن....فردا هم به دانشگاه زنگ بزن
> 
> زیاد نگران نباش....کارای ثبت نام برای خیلی ها اینور اونور میشه ... با یکی دو روز دیر و زود شدن قرار نیست کسی رو از دانشگاه پرت کنن بیرون


آره آخه راستش تو کانالشون ننوشته بودن اگه سر موعد مقرر نیای فلان فلانت میکنیم    لابد زباد اهمیتی نداشته

----------


## Morvarid80

> *اگه راه دور نیست پاشو برو بگو. بعید میدونم اذیتت کنن.
> یه بهونه هم بتراشی که عالیه!*


بهونه چی مثلا؟ من دیگه مجبورم تا شنبه صبر کنم آخه فردا تعطیلن

----------


## Mahdiz

> گروه بندیمون کرده بودن نوبت من دیروز بوده که برم برای ثبت نام حضوری(مرحله‌ی غیر حضوری رو قبلا انجام دادم)   حالا امروز فهمیدم 
> 
> حالا چی میشه؟      دانشگاه فرهنگیان اهواز بودم   (


ببین مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد. یکی و دو روز دیر ببری فکر نکنم چیزی بگن. 

بورو خدا رو شکر کن که مثل من نشدی. من اولین بارم بود که کنکور دادم و اصلا درمورد قبولی دانشگاه روزانه و محرومیت چیزی نمیدونستم. الان که روزانه قبول شدم و رشته رو دوست ندارم ولی مجبورم دو سال سرگردون بمونم و نمیتونم سال بعد برم روزانه  :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):  خیلی هم الان ناراحتم. عمرم الکی هدر میره. 
واقعا این چه قانونیه! بخدا از زندگی کردن نا امید شدم   :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Alfredo

> گروه بندیمون کرده بودن نوبت من دیروز بوده که برم برای ثبت نام حضوری(مرحله‌ی غیر حضوری رو قبلا انجام دادم)   حالا امروز فهمیدم 
> 
> حالا چی میشه؟      دانشگاه فرهنگیان اهواز بودم   (


سلام ..اتفاقی نمی افته..شما تو سیستم ثبت نام کردی..فردا تماس بگیر باهاشون و بهشون بگو...خودشون زمان میدن برای مراجعه

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین مشکلی برات پیش نمیاد. یکی و دو روز دیر ببری فکر نکنم چیزی بگن. 
> 
> بورو خدا رو شکر کن که مثل من نشدی. من اولین بارم بود که کنکور دادم و اصلا درمورد قبولی دانشگاه روزانه و محرومیت چیزی نمیدونستم. الان که روزانه قبول شدم و رشته رو دوست ندارم ولی مجبورم دو سال سرگردون بمونم و نمیتونم سال بعد برم روزانه   خیلی هم الان ناراحتم. عمرم الکی هدر میره. 
> واقعا این چه قانونیه! بخدا از زندگی کردن نا امید شدم


واقعا؟   ناراحت شدم  :Yahoo (2):     حالا این دو سال نمیشه سربازی رو بری قالشو بکنی حداقل؟  همونجا برای کنکورت بخون

مطمئن نیستم اما شاید با کارنامه سبز بشه یه کاری برات کردااا     راستی اگه رشته خوبیم نبود عیب نداره حالا ۲ سال وقت داری با آرامش میخونی   حتی میتونی رتبه برترم بشی

----------


## Mahdiz

> واقعا؟   ناراحت شدم     حالا این دو سال نمیشه سربازی رو بری قالشو بکنی حداقل؟  همونجا برای کنکورت بخون
> 
> مطمئن نیستم اما شاید با کارنامه سبز بشه یه کاری برات کردااا     راستی اگه رشته خوبیم نبود عیب نداره حالا ۲ سال وقت داری با آرامش میخونی   حتی میتونی رتبه برترم بشی


کارنامه سبز دیگ چیه !!!!. امیدوارم درست شه. برام دعا کن

----------

